# Selle Italia road saddle, red



## palinurus (29 Sep 2008)

Personally I find this saddle _really_ uncomfortable, you might not.

If you've got a red bike without a saddle this is ideal. Similarly if you have a red one with a green saddle.

If you have a red bike with a blue and yellow saddle, especially if there's a little flash of yellow toward the nose end, then let's swap.

Otherwise it's free.

The carpet was chosen by the landlord, not me.


----------



## ACS (29 Sep 2008)

palinurus said:


> Personally I find this saddle _really_ uncomfortable, you might not.
> 
> If you've got a red bike without a saddle this is ideal. Similarly if you have a red one with a green saddle.
> 
> ...



If its free I have a red bike that really needs a red saddle. May I have first shout if possible? Will pay reasonable postage of course.


----------



## palinurus (29 Sep 2008)

Done. YHPM, or rather YWHPM in a few minutes.


----------



## ACS (29 Sep 2008)

Thank you


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Oct 2008)

Nice carpet.


----------



## palinurus (15 Oct 2008)

You should see the curtains.


----------

